# meds not working anymore??



## CassieDS (Apr 24, 2012)

hello,

i'm currently taking 15 Methimazole (5mg 3xdaily) and 25mg of a beta blocker (cant remember the name) i've only been on these meds for 2.5 weeks and i dont feel like they're working anymore.

the first week i felt awesome, but now im feeling awful all over again; tired all the time, emotional, not sleeping, temors, nervousness, lack of interest, heart races, sore legs and that feeling like im walking through water.. and im so itchy its enough to drive me crazy...er! but no rash, accept for one that comes and goes on my neck. i called my doctor about this, but she said unless it comes back, i should be fine. just took some bendyrl and so far nothing.

i still have 4 weeks till i go get new labwork done since i've been on the meds. is it normal for methimazole to kind of bottom out? do i need a higher dose? im planning on calling my endo on monday if a restfull weekend doesn't make me feel better.

i hate feeling like this.

thanks for any info!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CassieDS said:


> hello,
> 
> i'm currently taking 15 Methimazole (5mg 3xdaily) and 25mg of a beta blocker (cant remember the name) i've only been on these meds for 2.5 weeks and i dont feel like they're working anymore.
> 
> ...


You really are on quite the low dose and I highly recommend that you call your doctor about an increase.

It would seem that your hyper activity is superceding your current dose of Methimazole. Hyper causes intense itching. I once felt like just ripping off my skin as nothing worked.

Let us know what you do and what the doc has to say if you call.


----------



## CassieDS (Apr 24, 2012)

Let us know what you do and what the doc has to say if you call.[/QUOTE]

Should i call my family dr, or my endo? it was my endo that gave me this dose to begin with. will she just talk to me without me having to go in for an appointment? i dont mind going in, but the bills are pilling up 

thanks for the info, Andros!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CassieDS said:


> Let us know what you do and what the doc has to say if you call.


Should i call my family dr, or my endo? it was my endo that gave me this dose to begin with. will she just talk to me without me having to go in for an appointment? i dont mind going in, but the bills are pilling up 

thanks for the info, Andros![/QUOTE]

Your endo, the one that Rx'd your methimazole. I don't know what her policy is. She does not really have to talk to you; just approve an increase in your med.

It's all about the money these days; sad but true!

Keep us informed.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I hope you got an increase, you were on a really low dose.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

My endo told me the methi takes about a month to kick in.
I think you need to give it more time.


----------



## CassieDS (Apr 24, 2012)

I dont know, I've increasingly been feeling worse.. and since friday i've had swelling in my hands and feet accompanied by itching that drives me mad. but its strange because it'll be in my feet, then move to my hands.. sometimes there's a period of no itching at all. even clothes or blankets irritate the skin on my arms, legs, back... everywhere. but no hives or red patches.

im supposed to get a call from my endo tomorrow to find out whats next.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Definitely wise to talk to the endo.
hugs!


----------



## CassieDS (Apr 24, 2012)

hi all,

talked to my endo. she upped me from 15mg daily to 20mg daily.. so we'll see how much that helps. but she also told me to stop taking the methi for a few doses to rule out my itchy swelling hands and feet being a reaction to the meds.

so i guess i'll go from there!

thanks.


----------



## CassieDS (Apr 24, 2012)

my endo took me off methimazole completely; i haven't had anything for the past 4 days. got a new rx for PTU. this worries me. I hear nothing good about it, and at 200mg a day it seems like a large dose, but i dont know PTU doses. I just took my first 100mg dose for the day.

lets see how this goes!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CassieDS said:


> my endo took me off methimazole completely; i haven't had anything for the past 4 days. got a new rx for PTU. this worries me. I hear nothing good about it, and at 200mg a day it seems like a large dose, but i dont know PTU doses. I just took my first 100mg dose for the day.
> 
> lets see how this goes!


Let us know about the PTU. Are you going to have your thyroid out?


----------

